
NYT fluffs Dennis Crowley and his wife - TaylorGood
For the record, they&#x27;re active in entrepreneurship which is great, and while behind the scenes content is something I seek out, I can&#x27;t decipher the point of this article besides the writer wanting dinner party invites...<p>A passage:<p>“I do my makeup in the bedroom, while he’s laying in bed, reading,” Ms. Crowley said.<p>Mr. Crowley shook his head. “I go through my emails,” he said. “I’m working.”<p>“He’s reading his book,” Ms. Crowley said.<p>“No, I’m not,” he said, and paused. “Maybe a little bit.”<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;04&#x2F;fashion&#x2F;dennis-chelsa-crowley-power-couple-silicon-alley.html?curator=TechREDEF&amp;_r=0
======
kafkaesq
The purpose of articles like that isn't to fluff their subjects. It's to the
fluff _you_ , the reader. To make you feel like you know these important,
interesting people.

------
rajacombinator
How is this hard to understand?

Pay publicist > get flowery article > receive IRL reputation points > profit

